# what dtg machine is this?



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

YouTube - T-shirt bedrukken

somebody knows what dtg printer this is? looks small
tnanx


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like an old T-Jet/DTG Kiosk knockoff or variant


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

I concur, firs glimpse it looks like the TJet2, but without the Red or Silver casing.

Maybe they painted it black. And took part of it off, because the bed tray enclosure has been completely removed.

Also, that is definitly a youth board, and looks just like the standard size board I have from a TJet2. That's why it looks smaller.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

This could be any brand that is made by the Japanese manufacturer called Master Mind. It could even been bought directly from the factory.
Tjet1 (SDT-1000) and Tjet2 (SDT-1200) was made in Japan.

DTG, Azon and severeal other brands still makes their printers in Japan but UsScreen makes all printers and their PreTreat-machine in America (Tempe, Arizona).


//Peter, uniprint.se


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

The printer is a Fast T-Jet 1 (STD-1000) that someone has tried to alter. It looks like the case has been painted black and the T-Jet logos removed. The tray enclosure with the shirt holder lift mechanism has been removed. They are using a T-Jet 3 shirt holder. Since the lift mechanism for the shirt holder has been removed I imagine they have to shim the shirt holder for each print to get the proper distance from the print head. As to why they took apart the machine - that I don't have an answer for.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

No, it does not have to be an modified T-Jet!
The base model is called MMP-13000 from the supplier and has the exact cabinet as SDT-1000. http://www.mastermind.co.jp/pdf/13000.pdf


//Peter, uniprint.se


----------



## bynarte (Oct 29, 2007)

Peta said:


> No, it does not have to be an modified T-Jet!
> The base model is called MMP-13000 from the supplier and has the exact cabinet as SDT-1000. http://www.mastermind.co.jp/pdf/13000.pdf
> 
> 
> //Peter, uniprint.se


So this is the company that makes the Kiosk then? If you click on the English language link it takes you to the DTG site in Oz.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

bynarte said:


> So this is the company that makes the Kiosk then? If you click on the English language link it takes you to the DTG site in Oz.


Yes, thats true! They also make Azon and other brands. Nowdays they do not make T-Jet anymore because UsScreen has build their own factory in Tempe Arizona.

T-Jet1, T-Jet2, Jumbo and Jumbo2 was made in Japan.
T-Jet3 (discontinued), Blazer Pro and Blazer express are made in USA.


//Peter, uniprint.se


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

thanx people!


----------

